# I got a cream separator today - how to clean????



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Yay - after 2 years I finally found one that was within my budget and that I got to look at before buying :biggrin

What is the best way to clean it up? It has been used - but probably not for 10 years or so? There's a few spots of rust but mostly it's just dirty/dusty. Do I use steel wool to get it good and clean? Veg oil? What kind of oil goes in the motor part? ANy other advice???


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Hot soapy water, Barkeepers Friend, ChoreBoy and a lot of elbow grease. Hopefully all the inside parts are there and are SS along with the bowl. No oil on the parts that will meet milk!. I don't know much about the motor, mine is sealed. Sanitize and air dry all your parts. There should be at least 12 inside cones within the main one. I have two special wrenches to take this apart. Good Luck. Does the motor work?


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I think there are 21 cones!!! It does have the instruction booklet but one page has been stuck together so a little info missing there, but it's a De Laval Junior so should be able to get that info  Not sure if the motor actually works yet - want to get it clean before I even try - but have a fellow down the road that dh says can fix anything  Will get Barkeepers friend this morning and may get to work on it this weekend!


----------

